

Personal Earnings from Completed Client Sites - treerock
http://css-tricks.com/new-poll-personal-earnings-from-completed-client-sites/

======
treerock
The poll doesn't tell us much (breakdown by location and project size would be
helpful). But I'm still surprised at the number of sub $1000 dollar websites
that are being built. These developers must be cranking out a site a week.

